# Roecliffe Manor, Leicestershire July 2012



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 25, 2012)

This Beautiful grade 2 listed Manor house was built in the 1900s. It was firstly owned by the Heygate family , the last member of the family, Captain Heygate died in the 1930s.

In the 1940’s it was purchased by the Leicestershire County council as a Convalescent home, and used for the treatment of sick children.

In 1972 it was sold to Leonard Cheshire Homes and was used as a nursing home for the elderly and more recently to a private developer.

Over the last few years this beautiful home has been left to the elements and thieves. Many fireplaces, tiles and flooring have been stolen.
Inside is a empty shell with only a few original features to show off it's beauty. 

It is now under redevelopment and builders have started work to restore this grande building.





P7210101 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr





P7210090 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210050 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210054 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210062 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210057 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210047 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210038 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210035 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210039 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210043 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210052 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210087 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210066 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P7210025 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr





P7210078 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks a gorgeous place, thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 25, 2012)

Still a lot of charm and character there.  Good first report too.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 25, 2012)

oops did I put a thumbs down?
It's a great place!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks very much!


----------



## chapmand (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks for sharing, looks like an interesting explore.


----------



## krela (Oct 25, 2012)

The majority of the images are showing up as unavailable.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 26, 2012)

krela said:


> The majority of the images are showing up as unavailable.





Oh dear how do I sort it?


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like they took the lintel from the chimney breast as well!!great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## belinda wilkins (Mar 3, 2021)

Painted by Henrietta Constance Heygate grand daughter of William Heygate, before rebuilding in 1900


----------

